# truma cowl cover removal tool



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

Getting ready to pick up the new motorhome next Saturday. As we intend to make a lot more use of this one (have to justify all that money) I have been looking at the truma cowl cover removal tool.

Has anyone got one? Are they any good? Or are they just another pointless gadget?

Also I can't believe that bit of plastic is so expensive.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

why would you want one? :?


----------



## dipsticks (Aug 2, 2007)

I have no idea either, there is a grip area on the cover and it comes off / goes on easily.


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

The one on my existing van is a pig to get off. I don't know if I need one hence the question.


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

ours comes off easliy sometimes and not others. very annoying when you have forgotten to do it the night before and are standing in the pouring rain in your nightie and dressing gown trying to prise the damn thing off with a knife or some such :lol:

Didnt know there was a tool other than lots of naughty words :wink:


----------



## neverlookback (Aug 3, 2011)

I had problem with my cover when pulling from the top but found pulling from the bottom was easy


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Hammer and chisel does it for me.


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

Didnt know there was a tool other than lots of naughty words :wink:[/quote]

That sounds like me, The naughty words, not the nightie!
I just stumbled across the tool whilst looking at all things motorhome. Pick our new van up on Saturday and the wait is driving me mad.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

If you have the early Truma cover then the tool is worth the money as it answers the need perfectly. The modern day flue/cover is less of a pig or no pig at all.

Less than £8 delivered/ebay

Worth the P&P probably cost more in diesel to go find one
https://payments.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?CheckoutSuccess&cartid=270723337011


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

We have a different van now and the cover comes off easy.


----------



## FoweyBoy (Dec 7, 2006)

Using an odd piece of about 1" diameter plastic household electric conduit pipe I made one to a design I found on the web.


----------



## DustyR (Jan 26, 2009)

I used to find it very difficult to remove cover until I spoke to Truma and now I have no difficulty at all. The secret he told me was to press with your thumbs on the cover just slightly above the bottom of the cover at the same time as you prise upwards and it comes off so easily.


----------



## bill (May 10, 2005)

*Cowl removal tool.*

Hello - I have just replaced a lost cowl cover with a new one and am finding, as others have, that it is a pig to remove. I've noted the contents of various forums about the removal tool for these covers so know where to get them from.

However, I've seen no mention of how the tool works. Can anyone explain please?

All the best

bill


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Strange no one has answered you Bill :x 
It simply attaches to the top edge of the cowl cover and acts as a lever to make it real easy! worth the £8 ish


----------



## bill (May 10, 2005)

Hello Techno100 - Thanks for that. I'll be getting one based on that.

appreciated.

bill


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I bought here Bill the postage is cheaper than going to a shop unless you're going anyway
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TRUMA-COW...ccessories&hash=item2a0da8e672#ht_3462wt_1159


----------

